# 500 anni di bellezza femminile vista dai grandi pittori



## brenin (8 Marzo 2017)

Botticelli, Leonardo da Vinci, i grandi del Rinascimento e poi gli impressionisti e le pennellate sconcertanti di Picasso. Così i grandi artisti di tutti i tempi hanno descritto la bellezza femminile con i loro ritratti più celebri . Eccoli in un suggestivo montaggio che oggi dedichiamo alla Festa della Donna.

qui il video : http://www.lastampa.it/2017/03/08/m...di-pittori-FALHbVhbW3H3SXqLinpAjM/pagina.html


----------



## danny (8 Marzo 2017)

Io ho sempre trovato estremamente attraente Victorine Meurent, la modella ritratta da Monet in Olympia a 19 anni.
"Ignobile modella", sguardo sfrontato da prostituta (e scandalosa in Colazione sull'erba, nuda tra uomini vestiti), giaceva nuda nella posa che fu di altre Veneri come quella di Urbino, donne belle, assimilabili a dee e del tutto distanti dalla sua fisicità.
Bassa di statura, rossa, sfrontata nella sua non aderenza ai canoni della bellezza classica, rimarcava la sua femminilità orgogliosa di non pretendere di essere un ideale estetico.


----------



## brenin (8 Marzo 2017)

danny ha detto:


> Io ho sempre trovato estremamente attraente Victorine Meurent, la modella ritratta da Monet in Olympia a 19 anni.
> "Ignobile modella", sguardo sfrontato da prostituta (e scandalosa in Colazione sull'erba, nuda tra uomini vestiti), giaceva nuda nella posa che fu di altre Veneri come quella di Urbino, donne belle, assimilabili a dee e del tutto distanti dalla sua fisicità.
> Bassa di statura, rossa, sfrontata nella sua non aderenza ai canoni della bellezza classica, rimarcava la sua femminilità orgogliosa di non pretendere di essere un ideale estetico.









Viveva con una donna. Non per niente le si legge in faccia una sfida: “Uomini, non ho bisogno di voi”. Per averla ritratta distesa nuda su un letto, pigramente servita da un' ancella, il pittore quasi rischiò il pestaggio, e il dipinto dovette essere protetto dalla forza pubblica. Perchè tanto putiferio? Tutti i grandi artisti avevano sempre dipinto donne nude. Ma in questo caso la gente si ritrovò di fronte a una donna che aveva un "no" scritto negli occhi, una donna che diceva: questo corpo è mio.
Figlia del popolo, sapeva di essere bella e quando Manet le propose di posare per lui accettò senza indugio. Diede un volto e un corpo anche alla scandalosa figura femminile del Dejeuner sur l' herbe, seduta senza veli su un prato accanto a due uomini vestiti. 









Sai che mi sembrano due quadri di artisti diversi ? Eppure sono stati realizzati nel medesimo anno.... i colori,la lucentezza, i tratti dei personaggi, la luminosità....


----------



## danny (8 Marzo 2017)

Sono due quadri che hanno una forte carica erotica, malgrado apparentemente possano sembrare differenti. Forse fu anche quello che scandalizzo' all'epoca e che turba ancora oggi. Victorien posò anche vestita da maschio, per il dipinto del pifferaio.
Ma questi due sottolineano il momento -secondo me -  in cui la modella dichiara la sua indipendenza rispetto al pittore, esce dal suo ruolo di semplice involucro di canoni estetici e diventa soggetto.


----------



## brenin (9 Marzo 2017)

danny ha detto:


> Sono due quadri che hanno una forte carica erotica, malgrado apparentemente possano sembrare differenti. Forse fu anche quello che scandalizzo' all'epoca e che turba ancora oggi. Victorien posò anche vestita da maschio, per il dipinto del pifferaio.
> Ma questi due sottolineano il momento -secondo me -  in cui la modella dichiara la sua indipendenza rispetto al pittore, esce dal suo ruolo di semplice involucro di canoni estetici e diventa soggetto.


La penso anch'io così, tant'è che poi divenne lei stessa pittrice. E penso anche che ciò sia avvenuto ( il passaggio da oggetto a soggetto )con il consenso - se non suggerimento - dello stesso Manet.


----------

